# frontline or stronghold?



## trish1200

I went to vist a vet today near were i live to enquire about their services for when Xito gets home.

I was talking to the nurse about what he'll need, she suggested stronghold for flea prevention but i've always heard that frontline is the best, has anyone heard of stronghold, is it better than frontline?


----------



## minnie

umm always used frontline myself but i guess there is no harm in trying strong hold


----------



## Gemma83

never heard of it, we use frontline.

Maybe the vets just got in on offer and are hoping to make some money!


----------



## Lynsey

Never heard of Stronghold but I'm a Frontline girl!


----------



## trish1200

Sometimes vets just want to sell products that's why i'm unsure. I don't want to waste my money on a product that might not be as effective if i know frontline is good.


----------



## Kat28

never heard of strong hold. I use frontline on my 3


----------



## trish1200

hummm maybe i should stick to frontline then


----------



## prada

Frontline is a very good product and is very popular. Stronghold is similar but more expensive. Frontline can be bought on the internet much cheaper than at the vets. Stronghold can only be obtained with a vets prescription. Frontline gets my vote.

Sue Purrshah-persians


----------



## Saynamore

I always use stronghold, its not that much more expensive but you get a lot more for your money. Besides fleas, it also gets earmites and some types of worm. I have found it much better value for little extra cost.


----------



## Tinks

Hi, I have switched to Stronghold about 6 months ago....it covers some worms as well as fleas, including Heartworm and also covers the protection against ear mites which are a nightmare to get rid of once a cat has then (have worked with Cats Protection a few years ago and saw a poor cat in such a state with earmites that I would do anything to prevent my babies getting them!). I totally recommend Stronghold even if its a little more its not that much more. But thats just me!


----------



## Saynamore

The other thing is the old treatment for earmites was awful stuff to use. Drops that you put in the ears and it made the ears and all down the side of the face really greasy, yukky stuff. Stronghold is so much easier all round I think


----------



## trish1200

It's good to know that they actualy something good  i guess i'll give it a try then


----------



## Saynamore

To me its worth it for a couple of quid more Trish, frontline is just for fleas alone though. C.x.


----------



## trish1200

Thank you


----------



## sskmick

Sorry I can't help, all I know from experience is that no over the counter product worked for my pets. Frontline does and it would take a lot for me to trust an alternative brand that the vet offered.

Sue


----------



## trish1200

from what age can kittens use frontline or stronghold?


----------



## prada

Use Frontline from 8 weeks, kittens weighing at least 1 kg. Stronghold from 6 weeks, weighing 2.5 kg - 7.5 kg. Stronghold does have the added worming treatment but does not treat all worms so Drontal should still also be used. These are usually used as a preventative measure against fleas. If you already have a flea problem use Frontline Spray (available on vet prescription only) on kittens from 2 days old.

Regards, Sue Purrshah-persians


----------



## sskmick

prada said:


> Use Frontline from 8 weeks, kittens weighing at least 1 kg. Stronghold from 6 weeks, weighing 2.5 kg - 7.5 kg. Stronghold does have the added worming treatment but does not treat all worms so Drontal should still also be used. These are usually used as a preventative measure against fleas. If you already have a flea problem use Frontline Spray (available on vet prescription only) on kittens from 2 days old.
> 
> Regards, Sue Purrshah-persians


That's useful to know, I have been a little concerned because I have a gut feeling our new arrival is not alone, you couldn't use anything until they were 3 months old at one time.

I intended to treat Duke the day of his arrival and was wondering what to do about soft furnishing.

I think I will take him straight to the vets and get everything checked then he can rest hopefully alone and comfortable.

Sue


----------



## prada

If you find that your cat does have unwanted guests it's important to treat the house as well. Sprays such as Acclaim are good for treating bedding, furniture etc. but it's a laborious job. I like the "bombs". You light a smoke bomb in the room and leave it to do it's job. It gets in everywhere and gets rid of the little blighters, doesn't leave a mess or smell (after the windows have been opened for a time) and also does the job on spiders and other creepy crawlies. This is either a fortunate or unfortunate side-effect, depending on how you feel about them.

Bob Martin does a bomb (not usually my favourite brand but I have had good feedback on this particular product) and there will be others, either on the internet or in pet shops.

Regards, Sue Purrshah-persians


----------



## Guest

I wouldnt bother with any supermarket/petshop product,ive even heard that frontline has been made weaker to be allowed to be sold through pet shops.Frontline combi,available through your vet treats the house as well as your pet


----------



## Saynamore

I wouldnt either, its naff, dont work and you're just wasting your money. Get through the vets every time


----------



## Lynsey

Saynamore said:


> To me its worth it for a couple of quid more Trish, frontline is just for fleas alone though. C.x.


Frontline also controls lice and ticks.


----------



## Saynamore

but not the worms  mine are all indoors anyway and not subject to lice and ticks, but hey yes if they go out get them frontlined, lol


----------



## Lynsey

I just love that Spot On worming treatment from the vets has saved my face and arms!!


----------



## SealyGirl

I haven't got cats but do have dogs. Frontline is brilliant for fleas, lice and ticks. Stronghold I like because it does fleas, lice, earmites and heartworms. Heartworms are something that not a lot of people know about and can kill and I believe the normal wormers (even drontol, which I swear by) do not kill heartworms. Also earmites are horrid things and with two dogs that both have 'flappy' long ears stronghold is a boon.

However! Stronghold does NOT kill ticks! Lo and behold I found a tick on my beloved little girl's leg earlier this evening and have been trawling the internet on ways to get rid of it. I remember our Springer having one several years ago and thought I could vaguely remember the vet spraying frontline spray on the tick. Anyway found what I was looking for and YES if you spray the frontline spray direct onto the tick it will kill it within a couple of hours and then it falls off within a couple of days.

So my suggesting would be to treat with Stronghold on a regular basis and have a small bottle of Frontline spray to hand just in case one of those horrid ticks decides to jump on board. I know you can buy tick removal tweezers but to be honest I (and a lot of people it would seem) are rather squeemish and frankly worried/scared of pulling the tick off in case the head is left in the poor animal. So it seems to me the Frontline spray is best all round to treat these little tick blighters. I shall still take my little girl to the vet to have the tick removed in the morning but that is because I really hate the things and also have a real spider phobia and know that ticks are related!!!!!!!


----------



## katie200

ive alway used frountline never realy heard of stringhold


----------



## MerlinsMum

SealyGirl said:


> I haven't got cats but do have dogs. Frontline is brilliant for fleas, lice and ticks. Stronghold I like because it does fleas, lice, earmites and heartworms.


Do you live in the USA? Just wanted to ask because we don't have heartworm in the UK where a lot of our members live, not being funny I hope but it might be an idea to have your location somewhere in your posts or ID on the forum. New owners outside your own country where heartworm doesn't exist might be panicked unnecessarily  Just a thought! and kind regards to you


----------



## Cat_Crazy

It certainly panicked me!

I have never heard of heartworm and was a bit worried that I ahve not been using any preventative 

Are you sure it is not in the UK ??


----------



## MerlinsMum

Cat_Crazy said:


> It certainly panicked me!
> I have never heard of heartworm and was a bit worried that I ahve not been using any preventative
> Are you sure it is not in the UK ??


No, we don't have it here. But it's a serious problem in the USA.


----------



## Spearmint

we are currently using advocate which like stronhold covers fleas, worms and earmites


----------



## coonie girl

Hi you can buy stronghold at www.petcaremart.co.uk its £15.99 a pack.
My parents buy it for their cats, it costs £21.50 at the vets no perscription needed.


----------



## tina clarke

trish1200 said:


> I went to vist a vet today near were i live to enquire about their services for when Xito gets home.
> 
> I was talking to the nurse about what he'll need, she suggested stronghold for flea prevention but i've always heard that frontline is the best, has anyone heard of stronghold, is it better than frontline?


Stronghold is better,it does ear ticks too!


----------



## MerlinsMum

coonie girl said:


> Hi you can buy stronghold at www.petcaremart.co.uk its £15.99 a pack.
> My parents buy it for their cats, it costs £21.50 at the vets no perscription needed.


Stronghold *is* prescription only, the information on the site you linked clearly states:
*This is a POM-V Product.*


----------



## coonie girl

MerlinsMum said:


> Stronghold *is* prescription only, the information on the site you linked clearly states:
> *This is a POM-V Product.*


Strange my parents just ordered it and they sent it too them, they must have made a mistake.


----------



## vivien

i used frontline untill i got Mikki 20 months ago my vet put her on stronghold and i have used it since

viv xx


----------



## simplysardonic

Stronghold works on earmites which is why our vet gave it to us for our kittens- they had a disgusting infestation when they arrived but it cleared it up in no time


----------



## fancygirlie

coonie girl said:


> Strange my parents just ordered it and they sent it too them, they must have made a mistake.


Petcaremart is based in Bermuda and doesn't actually ask for a prescription. Apparently it's not a strictly legit company - sadly I only heard about the complaints AFTER placing an order...


----------



## BSH

Since we are discussing flea and worm spot on treatments...what about Advocate?

It is prescription only in the UK but can be purchased by mail order via the web from Australia:

Pets Megastore : Advocate Kittens & Small Cats 3 Pack - discount medical supplies for pets

What are peoples views on this product? Can we legally import this and use it? I asked in another thread but got no replies


----------



## Ally-Kats

Saynamore said:


> I always use stronghold, its not that much more expensive but you get a lot more for your money. Besides fleas, it also gets earmites and some types of worm. I have found it much better value for little extra cost.


I agree,I have never used anything else:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

BSH said:


> Since we are discussing flea and worm spot on treatments...what about Advocate?
> 
> It is prescription only in the UK but can be purchased by mail order via the web from Australia:
> 
> Pets Megastore : Advocate Kittens & Small Cats 3 Pack - discount medical supplies for pets
> 
> What are peoples views on this product? Can we legally import this and use it? I asked in another thread but got no replies


I am not sure about the legalities of ordering it/shipping it from another country, but I wouldn't due to the huge counterfeit drug market as counterfeit drug are a huge growing industry, I would only get drugs from the vets or from a reputable uk based company.


----------



## Paddypaws

BSH....I did look into this recently. I *think* that in other countries Stronghold do 2 different versions, much like Frontline here. So it may be that the one you listed ( I have not checked) is the flea only version NOT the all round flea and wormer.
Frontline has become less effective in flea prevention in recent years, well, certainly the version we can buy from Chemists etc. In my opinion, if you are going to use a treatment..buy the all rounder from the vet and do it properly otherwise risk a very itchy few weeks before you can apply a different product!
I am interested in the idea of the bombs as a house treatment as my house is due a spray with Indorex and I have a new kitten who has brought lodgers with him.....


----------

